# sleepy baby budgie - all day



## 54sakkie (Nov 30, 2018)

so I got 2 baby budgie from a breeder last week.
they both sit under the cage (I think they just got out of nest box that's why) one of them, whenever I looked is asleep, even if I wake him/her or I pick up, will still fall asleep in like a minute. only a few things I've seen that baby budgie doing is eating(and about half of the times it would raise its head while eating)/drink/clean feather/and then soon fall asleep, maybe a wake for a while but consider the amount of time napping, That's a lot!
I don't know what is going on - is the baby sick?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

What do you mean they sit "under" the cage?
Do you mean they are sitting on the bottom of the cage?

Exactly how old are these budgies? If they are less than 8 weeks old, they should still be with their Dad and siblings. Budgies need to be with their family until they are 8 weeks old to learn to "be budgies", to ensure they are fully and completely weaned and that they don't regress.

Have you taken the budgies to an Avian Vet for a well budgie exam?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been asked some great questions by FaeryBee. It sounds like the chicks are very scared and very young; if they're younger than 8 weeks then they should be still with the breeder, as mentioned. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums' budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! All of this is included in the links provided above. 

Best wishes, please keep us updated on how things are going! :fingerx: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any updates here? :dunno:


----------

